# Advice for Shiva? (pregnant/nursing feral queen)



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

I have recently begun to plan out TNR for my colony, but Before I focus on that, there is a young queen in my colony who is either very pregnant or has just birthed her litter. I want to trap her and have her raise the kits in my apartment so they can be socialized and adopted out. Shiva herself needs a spay, earmark, and release. If she has had the kittens by the time I can get my hands on a trap(Grr why are they hard to find and expensive when found in my area?? Any suggestions where to get one for cheap?) how do I go about finding them? Just by listening for their mewing? 

Which would be better, catching her before or after she has them?

I'm sorry. I have read the stickies on here, as well as reading elsewhere on the web, I am just new to the whole Feral thing, and any advice would be awesome.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Amazon has a pretty good deal on the feral cat rescue kit.
Amazon.com: Havahart 1099 Feral Stray Cat Rescue Kit: Patio, Lawn & Garden
Most rental places rent the traps too.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

if you contact the place that does the s/n for ferals they may have some to lend - you might also try any local pest control places - ask for the loan as a donation to the effort - apartment bldg managers sometimes have access too otherwise if there is a farm and fleet type store anywhere nearby they always have them cheap - sometimes local animal control can lead you to inexpensive traps and most humane societies keep some around - beg borrow and plead is all part of the tnr gig.  You are doing awesome things!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Ya'know, I never even thought about asking the super! If I explain to her what I am doing, she will probably lend a hand to the effort! She is a truly awesome lady. I will start making a list of all the places to call tomorrow during business hours.  And yes, she is definitely a feral. Approaching alone, slowly, talking calmly and not even looking at her, I can only get as close as 100' before she bolts. 

Spoke to another neighbor, this one right next door, she is looking to either get another cat or a dog. I told her about Shiva and she seems fairly interested. That is potential home for three kittens already(neighbor below us wants one or two kittens)! And wouldn't it be grand if they all stayed in the complex? I would be able to visit, AND the people would have a very real link to the colony that shares the development. Maybe this will help them be more understanding of the ferals. :mrgreen:

Probably a stupid question, but when I catch her, how do I tell if she has already had them? I have read cats start lactating before they give birth.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If she is pregnant, beyond one month of pregnancy you should see the kitties' movement (kicks) while she is lying on her side. If she's had the kittens already, depending how long ago she had them, she will be noticably thinner in the abdomen, and around the nipples will be bare of fur if they've been nursing for a couple of weeks. A vet would be able to determine if she has kittens by feeling the abdomen.


----------

